# Interaktion zwischen Klassen



## javanub (23. Dez 2006)

Hallo und schonmal frohe Weihnachtstage!
Es geht um zwei Klassen: stimmeneingabe.java sowie wahlengrob2.java.
wahlengrob2 ist die Klasse, die am Anfang aufgerufen wird. In ihr sollen dann verschiedene "Formulare", die sich in anderen Klasse befinden hinzugeladen werden. stiemmeneingabe ist eine solche Klasse. Das Problem ist, dass wir keine Ahnung haben, wie jetzt wenn bei dem Panel von Stimmeingabe ein Event aufgetreten ist z.B. Klick auf einen Button dies an die Hauptklasse wahlengrob2 weitergegeben werden kann.
Ein bisschen Quellcode:
Struktur von wahlengrob2:

```
public class wahlengrob2 extends Applet {
  //Variablen
  public void init() {
//...
stimmeneingabe test = new stimmeneingabe("test");
//...
}
```
Struktur von stimmeingabe:

```
public class stimmeneingabe extends JPanel {
//methoden usw
//....
public static void main(String[] args) {
    new stimmeneingabe("stimmeneingabe");
  }

}
```

Wie kann ich nun realisieren, dass von der stimmeingabe Klasse Befehle an die Hauptklasse wahlengrob2 weitergegeben werden sodass z.b. diese repainted wird?

Vielen Dank für Antworten!
javanub[/code]


----------



## Campino (23. Dez 2006)

Das ist ganz einfach: 
stimmeeingabe erhält eine Objektvariable mit einem Verweis auf wahlengrob, und kann so dessen Methoden aufrufen.


----------



## Gast (23. Dez 2006)

Kannst du mir vielleicht noch einen Beispiel Code dafür geben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Dez 2006)

FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=87333


----------



## Gast (23. Dez 2006)

Danke hat mir seeehr geholfen!


----------

